# Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a D-Link DWA 552 Xtreme N Desktop adapter installed in my desktop. On speedtest.net my computer has 107 ping and my phone has 35 ping. I want to know if I should buy a better router. I have two routers in my house: 2wire and artemis. Lately I haven't even been able to connect to 2wire, usually it's either a strong connection or no connection; but even with a strong connection my internet is slow.

Please let me know if you need any more information. Thank you for your help.

I ran Xirrus Wi-fi Inspector if this helps:

Gyazo - 39a99be25b0240bda3f8ad7260c0a6dc.png


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try changing the the channel to 11 on the artemis


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok but I'd like to have fast internet while connected to 2wire...unless artemis will give me a faster connection. How can I change the channel?

*OH! I meant to say buy a better adapter!*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The reason I said change artemis is that both it and another router are on channel 6 so that can cause interference,you need to check the router manual for the correct info on changing the channel, and since you have not posted the make and model I cannot tell you it. A quick google of the make and model with manual referenced should get you the manual.


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I changed it, but my phone still has a way faster connection to 2wire than my PC.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok well neither should interfere with the other can you run speed test and post the result 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test also have you power cycled the 2 wire


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Well Artemis is on channel 11 (used to be channel 6) and 2wire has always been on channel 1 so I don't think 2wire is getting any interference.

Here is my 2wire connection:
Gyazo - bc98954155474f578e778ed0d618f30a.png

I can't even complete a Speedtest run with artemis


My phone is still getting under 50 ping right next to my computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the power cycle do it for everything including the pc and start it last when booting everything back up


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I restarted both routers and then my PC.

Here's my speedtest:

Gyazo - f3dc914dc1008b778db154b5317da495.png

This is the fastest it has been in months. Thank you! Still, my phone's ping is half of that, although the download speed on my phone is way less. Why is this?

Edit: Now my PC ping is 170...

Edit 2: Now it's 22! Something must be unstable.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would check with the Provider before going any further


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. My phone's internet is also all over the place now so it probably is a Provider issue. Thank you for your help! I guess this thread is solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

I will leave it open for now in case you have some further questions


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

Hey so I seem to be having issues again. I tested my phone and another computer in the house and it's not the provider this time.

The Wi-Fi inspector looks like I have a stable connection:
Gyazo - 9795a6d2d197a24d04601c0cb64c889b.png

But my Skype keeps cutting out as well as my browser.

I disabled all start-up programs to see if there was a third party culprit to my issue but it didn't help. I disabled my firewall and it didn't help. I ran malwarebytes, CCleaner, and defraged my computer and it didn't help.

Could it be my adapter??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

Hi can you post a new ipconfig/all please


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

Here you go. Right now my internet is ok though so I'll post another text when it's not working.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

Okay,I will await the next report at which point I will ask the networking folks to have a look, but that will be tomorrow,as it is past midnight here.


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

Ok I ran ipconfig/all a couple times:

ipconfig01: my internet was crappy and laggy

ipconfig02: I lost connection entirely

I think it may be my adapter because when I lost connection, it showed that I have no signal. During that time, someone on the same router continued with their Skype call without any issues.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dean-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-552 XtremeN Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-E7-D5-B0-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6810:a923:a761:8616%33(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.87(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 03, 2014 4:28:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 04, 2014 4:31:17 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 654317799
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-3B-1B-EE-C4-3D-C7-C7-DF-C2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {CEAF3D84-D8D3-454B-A916-03CDC1A6E7C4}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {A6E0042E-7B18-497C-AEE4-7E7AF11F8A6A}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:2007:14ad:93a3:5d45(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2007:14ad:93a3:5d45%46(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {A3F6BEB0-2E3B-41F7-906B-B85A3FD64178}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dean-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-552 XtremeN Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-E7-D5-B0-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {CEAF3D84-D8D3-454B-A916-03CDC1A6E7C4}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {A6E0042E-7B18-497C-AEE4-7E7AF11F8A6A}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {A3F6BEB0-2E3B-41F7-906B-B85A3FD64178}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Connected to Router but Terrible Internet Speed*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Apparently each of my routers double as modems, by the way.

I power cycled everything and recreated the network profiles. Instantly I began having connection problems.

I don't think I have any proxy settings that I changed except I unchecked "Use a proxy server for your LAN" under LAN Settings a while ago.

I uploaded the ipconfig/all and here is a screenshot of Xirrus:

Gyazo - 19cc52e7d0495a690293a65196d79acc.png

All the other computers in my house seem to be working fine on both 2WIRE105 and artemis.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You have more than one Modem/Router?? You have two ISP's??


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, is that bad? I think we have two because our house is large-ish. Unfortunately I'm farthest away from both Router/Modems but normally I have a strong connection.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not bad . . just unusual. . and costly.

You can use a range extender for one of them to get a stronger signal

Wireless Repeater, Wireless Range Extender - Newegg.com


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm totally up for buying hardware to fix this issue, but my real question is why my internet is terrible all of a sudden; and only on my PC!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try pinging 127.0.0.1


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hsas the signal always been that weak?? something may have moved to interfere


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok so now I'm confused. My computer could not connect to anything, so I restarted and tried browsing in safe mode. Easily streamed HD video and surfed the web.

This was my speedtest:
Gyazo - 3ee6f75f9fc009954a8d612ed560bc27.png

So I thought it was a software issue. I restarted my PC normally expecting crap internet, but my Speedtest results were even better!

Thinking the issue was Skype, I streamed HD videos and downloaded 50 mb files with ease for 45 minutes. Then I turned on Skype. My internet is still good, but Skype keeps cutting out and/or lagging!

Suddenly my brother started having problems connecting to the routers with his laptop and it's been happening all day. He's a bit closer to both routers than I am.

Currently my Speedtest ping is still under 30 and my download speed is over 10 Mbps. TDSSKiller came up clean and I posted the log from when I ran ComboFix.

Pinging 127.0.0.1 came back with round trip times of less than 0ms and TTL's of 128 (I don't know what TTL is.)

I did just get a second monitor that is in front of my WiFi adapter, but I was having problems before I got my monitor (I got it 2 days ago.)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What antivirus and other real-time protection are you using?


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I really only use Malwarebytes, but some guys in another forum told me to use

TDSSLKiller
ComboFix
Microsoft Security Essentials (I turned it off before running any other protection)

And then I also run CCLeaner every so often and Defrag my PC.

But the issues started when I only had Malwarebytes. I would run full scans every week and I never bought the real-time protection.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Something is interfering . . use msconfig to turn off everything that is starting at boot and see if the problem is still there


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Combofix should only be run with the help of people who are trained security analyst, and the same for other powerful scanners,and Ccleaner needs to be watched as it does have a registry element. Which needs careful use, which, if you do not know your way around the registry is best avoided.


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I definitely won't use ComboFix or the registry cleaner of Ccleaner again. Right now my internet is fantastic, but I'm sick of having good internet and then suddenly suffering a week of disconnecting and slow downloads. Is there any way I can still investigate the issue while my internet is working?

I turned off all programs in msconfig a while ago and the problem still persisted.

Or maybe my router is just prioritizing other PC's over mine...or it could just be my provider is really funky.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The extender should help


----------



## qdeanc (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll look into buying an extender. I'll post here again if it doesn't help.

Thank you guys so much for your help! 

If this is just an issue with a weak signal I will be thoroughly pissed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Xirrus report shows it is a weak signal


----------

